# Dual Saw



## Chris (Feb 24, 2013)

I just bought the Dual saw CS 650 from Costco because it said it can cut anything. I figured I would try and cut my 1-3/4 .120 wall mild steel tube and if it worked great, if not i would return it.

This thing is Bad ***! cuts the steel like butter, fast and clean. My chop saw can't even come close to how quick this thing works. I recommend it to everyone.

[ame]http://youtu.be/uvEnj0vJnCA[/ame]


----------



## havasu (Feb 24, 2013)

Looks like a great addition. How much did it set you back?


----------



## Chris (Feb 24, 2013)

They were on sale for 100 bucks.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Feb 24, 2013)

I don't know if I need one but I'd sure like to have one.


----------



## havasu (Feb 24, 2013)

On sale at Costco? How does that work?


----------



## Chris (Feb 24, 2013)

Instant rebate of 40-50 bucks.


----------



## havasu (Feb 24, 2013)

Is the sale still happening? If so, I know where I am going today!


----------



## Chris (Feb 24, 2013)

Pretty sure it is. I am loving this thing.


----------



## Chris (Feb 24, 2013)

I hope the blades last.


----------



## havasu (Feb 24, 2013)

I couldn't find it. I'll try again tomorrow at another Costco.


----------



## MarkWood (Feb 24, 2013)

I need one of those but...........i probly need to buy a torque converter 1st??


----------



## havasu (Feb 25, 2013)

Well, I found it today and picked it up. It was necessary to call Chris to confirm this was the exact saw, because it was a whole bunch cheaper than expected. I guess it pays to live in a poor area? I have an old storage shed that needs to be cut up, and this should do the trick. 

View attachment saw2.jpg


View attachment saw.jpg


----------



## oldognewtrick (Feb 25, 2013)

Dang you guys are going to make go out and buy one...


----------



## havasu (Feb 25, 2013)

I double dog dare you!


----------



## Chris (Feb 25, 2013)

So have you used it yet?

Wear your safety glasses!


----------



## havasu (Feb 25, 2013)

No, I have to convince the G/F that the ugly, rusty old metal shed, which is smack dam in the middle of her backyard, looks like crap. All she has in it is a lawnmower, and I myself would like to toss this as well and hire a gardener.


----------



## Chris (Feb 25, 2013)

Go out and pour muratic acid on the support beams every day until it corrodes away.


----------



## Chris (Feb 28, 2013)

So I stopped by costco tonight and they are going for 79 bucks now, wonder if they will give me 20 bucks back?


----------



## oldognewtrick (Mar 1, 2013)

We don't have a Costco card, but we will come saturday.


----------



## MarkWood (Mar 1, 2013)

Harbor Freight has there version for $49.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Mar 1, 2013)

WoodRacing said:


> Harbor Freight has there version for $49.



Good price if you don't mind disposable tools.


----------



## Chris (Mar 1, 2013)

I would spend the extra 30 bucks but that is just me.


----------



## cruzn57 (Mar 1, 2013)

that for tools used every so often, (or seldom in my case) 
HF tools are ok.
 there cordless tools are one time use.
but if its something you want to count on , other brands are better.
or more cost effective, ( price of  new tool, gas to go get new tool, down time while HF tool doesn't work,  time spent trying to make HF tool work, realization the HF tool isn't going to work, price of 2-3 six packs while trying to make HF tool work,  DUI while going to get tool to replace useless HF tool,
well, you get the point)


----------



## MarkWood (Mar 1, 2013)

cruzn57 said:


> that for tools used every so often, (or seldom in my case)
> HF tools are ok.
> there cordless tools are one time use.
> but if its something you want to count on , other brands are better.
> ...



lol i feel the same way i was just puttin it out there. i have had good luck with HF mechanical tools such as jacks and metal breaks etc. but there electronic tools like welders and otherwise power tools not so much.


----------



## havasu (Mar 1, 2013)

Most are not even approved by Underwriter Laboratories, so be careful you use a good ground on the plug in products.


----------



## Chris (Mar 22, 2013)

So you use yours yet? I used mine to cut a bunch of 1/8" steel and it did well.


----------



## havasu (Mar 22, 2013)

Me, not yet. I wrapping up loose ends before Monday's surgery, so I will be horizontal for a few weeks afterwards. Maybe I will officially cut up my bed pan in a few weeks!


----------



## oldognewtrick (Mar 22, 2013)

havasu said:


> Me, not yet. I wrapping up loose ends before Monday's surgery, so I will be horizontal for a few weeks afterwards. Maybe I will officially cut up my bed pan in a few weeks!



Good luck Mark, hope everythings OK.


----------



## havasu (Mar 22, 2013)

Thanks, I'll be fine. Maybe I'll take my old worn out knee and cut it up with the new saw.


----------



## Riff_Raff (Nov 2, 2013)

Looks a little like the Dremel saw I bought to cut backer board. Never thought to use it on steel. You can get a host of different blades for it.


----------

